# Can you claim back PRSI?



## Tintagel (1 Aug 2011)

Are there different levels of PRSI contributions that are paid by individuals?   An elderly relative of mine is paying normal contributions on his private pension but now has to move to a private nursing home at considerable cost, way above his private pension. Can he reduce the amount of PRSI that he is paying in any way?


----------



## Mrs Vimes (1 Aug 2011)

If your relative is aged over 66 then he is liable to Class J prsi (see here) and therefore doesn't have to pay any.

Contact the pension payer and ensure they are operating the correct class.

Sybil


----------



## Tintagel (2 Aug 2011)

Thanks Mrs. Vimes. My relative is in his 90's and has been paying PRSI since he retired. It would appear that he might be entitled to a refund....but will he get it back dated?


----------



## Mrs Vimes (3 Aug 2011)

He should be entitled to a refund but I have no idea how far back they will go, whether they only go 4 years or the whole 20 years he has been paying.

Get on to PRSI refund section and they will be able to tell you.

I assume you have already contacted his pension payer to stop making the deduction? I find it surprising that they didn't realise in the first place that his age made him exempt? Maybe worth asking them to sort out the refund or make good any loss as it seems to have been their error in the first place.

Sybil


----------

